# Il Contatore Ufficiale dei gol sbagliati da Robinho



## Livestrong (10 Agosto 2012)

Nuovo forum, nuovo anno, nuovo conteggio 

Bologna - Milan, gol sbagliato solo davanti al portiere

Milan - Sampdoria, gol sbagliato a porta vuota

Milan - Barcellona, auto tunnel da solo davanti alla porta 

Chievo - Milan, tiro sul palo da solo davanti al portiere


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

e ne mancano pure altri...quanto ti odio


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>



Guardate i commenti di un tifoso romanista nel video, scandaloso. Ma cosa ***** parla?


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2012)

Dai che se tutto va bene a gennaio si chiude sto topic


----------



## Vinz (6 Settembre 2012)

Che sbagli o no, è il miglior attaccante del Milan (per far capire il livello).


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ahah, c'avrei scommesso prima di vedere il video che mettevano la canzone dei sub.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>



E' veramente imbarazzante....


----------



## Canonista (7 Settembre 2012)

Sarebbe stato capocannoniere per distacco...


----------



## ReyMilan (9 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato capocannoniere per distacco...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Settembre 2012)

Sotto porta fa defecare, ma non si può dire non si muova e sia bravo a creare occasioni. Fino al tiro tecnicamente è sempre impeccabile o quasi


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sotto porta fa defecare, ma non si può dire non si muova e sia bravo a creare occasioni. Fino al tiro tecnicamente è sempre impeccabile o quasi


Concordo, non esageriamo col dire che sia scarso. E' stato uno dei principali protagonisti dello scudetto divorandosi anche tanti gol avrebbe potuto fare 20 gol in campionato.

Detto ciò, a vedere tutti gli errori sotto-porta di seguito, è qualcosa di allucinante


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Novembre 2012)

Nessuno uppa?


----------



## Alex Keaton (30 Novembre 2012)

Tiro alto solo davanti al portiere...


----------



## honestsimula (30 Novembre 2012)

ole


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Novembre 2012)

Non ha fatto granchè oggi e l'errore davanti al portiere è stata la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2012)

Ne ha sbagliati due di gol clamorosi non uno, nell'azione dove poi twitter prende il palo lui solissimo davanti ad Andujar con tutto lo specchio della porta gliela spara addosso.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Novembre 2012)

Un disastro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2012)

Up


----------



## Alex Keaton (30 Marzo 2013)

Rispolveriamo il topic!

ChievoVerona-Milan
+1: solo davanti a Puggioni gli tira addosso


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Rispolveriamo il topic!
> 
> ChievoVerona-Milan
> +1: solo davanti a Puggioni gli tira addosso



Beh era anche abbastanza angolato dai.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh era anche abbastanza angolato dai.



era più o meno la stessa posizione di balotelli con genoa


----------



## Alex Keaton (30 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> era più o meno la stessa posizione di balotelli con genoa



Balotelli era più defilato... Dai ragazzi lì una punta DEVE fare gol su.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Balotelli era più defilato... Dai ragazzi lì una punta DEVE fare gol su.



è questo che dicevo  che poi binho era pure solo, poteva anche saltare il portiere, e invece nisba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

è tornato a mangiarsi i gol


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2013)

Dai, ancora due mesi e poi il contatore si ferma per sempre.


----------



## rossovero (31 Marzo 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dai, ancora due mesi e poi il contatore si ferma per sempre.



Bene, ma a quanto siamo?


----------



## Bawert (31 Marzo 2013)

Ma dai, adesso esagerate.


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Marzo 2013)

dallo stadio non mi sembrava per nulla facile!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Spero che questo topic venga chiuso quanto prima, significherebbe che costui ce lo siamo tolti dal groppone una volta per sempre.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Settembre 2013)

Up


----------



## smallball (28 Settembre 2013)

Luther Blisset è tornato


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Settembre 2013)

Sono esilaranti i commenti della pagina precedente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2013)

tocca sempre a me difenderlo 
secondo me la palla di poli era leggermente lunga, non è arrivato proprio a impattarla, non è stato un tiro sbagliato, il tiro non c'è stato proprio perchè non è arrivato, comq sempre gol sbagliato rimane


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Settembre 2013)

Gol sbagliato si, ma era tipo da due stagioni che non vedevo Robinho azzeccare due partite di fila e correre per la squadra come ha fatto oggi.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Settembre 2013)

come sparare sulla croce rossa!!


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2013)

come detto, gol sbagliato new entry che si piazza direttamente al secondo posto tra i gol mangiati.
Assurdo... Chiunque avrebbe segnato...chiunque...


----------



## O Animal (23 Ottobre 2013)

Anche se ha fatto gol... stasera rimane, purtroppo, anche l'errore clamoroso davanti a Valdes...


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai che se tutto va bene a gennaio si chiude sto topic



Gennaio 2014?


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gennaio 2014?



Incrociamo le dita


----------



## Gollume (23 Ottobre 2013)

intanto oggi ha fatto gol.
e gli darei un bel 7.

per me quel sombrero al 3o minuto vale molto anche se non è servito a niente.
ok il liscio, ma era un velo per il compagno 
idolo.


----------



## cris (23 Ottobre 2013)

vergognoso


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (23 Ottobre 2013)

forse una partita degna di essere chiamata tale, mi sembrava di vedere il robinho di 2 anni fa.... e la conferma l'ho avuta sul goal sciupato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Vergognoso, il gol sbagliato lo condanna a un bel 5.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ha giocato sacrificandosi molto. Il 6.5 lo merita tutto, suvvia raga.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Ottobre 2013)

Trova sempre un modo per rovinare tutto.
Ah,e il "finito" Kakà ha corso molto più di lui.

Rimango della mia idea:se non si fosse chiamato Robinho e se non avesse ricevuto l'investitura da Pelè,non avrebbe mai giocato in una grande squadra.
Ha avuto la fortuna di iniziare la carriera nel Santos e di avere un nome esotico,tutto qui. Doveva chiamarsi Beppe Chitemmorto di Torre del Greco e avere una onesta carriera in una squadra di metà classifica.

Per il resto,sarebbe anche un giocatore utile,se solo non avesse 20 minuti di autonomia. Ha meno resistenza di Pepito Rossi,che si è spaccato il crociato per 2 volte...


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ha giocato sacrificandosi molto*. Il 6.5 lo merita tutto, suvvia raga.



Ed ha sacrificato in modo vano il lavoro di tutta la squadra, facendosi tunnel da solo anziché segnare un gol già fatto.


Fin quando fa due cose buone e ne sbaglia altrettante, continuerò ad odiarlo.


----------



## folletto (23 Ottobre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Trova sempre un modo per rovinare tutto.
> Ah,e il "finito" Kakà ha corso molto più di lui.
> 
> Rimango della mia idea:se non si fosse chiamato Robinho e se non avesse ricevuto l'investitura da Pelè,non avrebbe mai giocato in una grande squadra.
> ...


----------



## tiago (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao a tutti, scusa o italiano, hehe! Soi del Brasile e tifosi del Milan! Un video que ho fatto del errori clamorosi di Robinho

Grazie e Forza Milan!


----------



## Livestrong (10 Novembre 2013)

Incredibile


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Quello di oggi è incredibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Morto che parla (6 Gennaio 2014)

Riscaldiamo un po' la discussione...

+1


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ahahahahahahahahahahaha che gol mangiato manco la porta ha centrato


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2014)

Imbarazzo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Gennaio 2014)

E' colpa del campo. A Copacabana l'avrebbe messa dentro


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2014)

poche partite ma la solfa è sempre la stessa, traversa da 2 metri a porta vuota


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2014)

Speriamo siano gli ultimi scempi a cui dobbiamo assistere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Speriamo siano gli ultimi scempi a cui dobbiamo assistere.


Lo diciamo da 3 anni


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Marzo 2014)

Non se ne può più...


----------



## Gnagnazio (2 Marzo 2014)

Sbagliare un gol da solo a porta vuota è una delle sue specialità


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Sbagliare un gol da solo a porta vuota è una delle sue specialità


LA sua specialità.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2014)

un mito


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2014)

Mi chiedo, quando tireremo una riga, facciamo la somma e chiudiamo questo topic?!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai che se tutto va bene a gennaio si chiude sto topic



Scritto in data 6 settembre 2012, quanto lo abbiamo dovuto sopportare


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Scritto in data 6 settembre 2012, quanto lo abbiamo dovuto sopportare



c'era ancora tanta gente che lo difendeva


Io lo odio dal suo arrivo, già il primo anno giocava '' perchè lui torna ''

Se lo incontro per strada finisco al fresco


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2015)

Oddio siiiiiii 


C H I U D E T E L O !!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Oddio siiiiiii
> 
> 
> C H I U D E T E L O !!!!



Alla buon'ora... adios Robi


----------

